# My New SIG P238 SAS



## rmckenzie (Jul 6, 2010)

My new CCW........


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## rmckenzie (Jul 6, 2010)

*UPDATE: Range report*

Took little man to the range for a run thru its paces. Gun handled and shot very well, ran cheap (lol) ammo thru it no problem, putting self defence in mag for carry. This is really a great gun light,well made and accurate, great sights make the follow up shot quick and easy. I know 380 has its draw backs but I think a good shot placement with a well made weapon will compensate for its lacking in knockdown power. And its portabilty will make this my go to weapon in hot weather when cover clothes are at a minimum.


----------

